# Mick Mooren klokjes



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Weet niet of de moderator meneer zelf-censuur heeft toegepast, maar ik meen toch echt gezien te hebben dat hij kloeg (klagen is toch nog steeds een sterk werkwoord, of is dat veranderd sinds ik NL heb verlaten? :-d) over het feit dat het erg rustig in het Nederlands hoekje van het forum is en dat nota bene in het cafe over horloges gepraat wordt. Kan dat helaas niet terugvinden ...... misschien heb ik zelf wel zitten dromen of moet ik toch maar eens wat vaker mijn (lees)brilletje opzetten.
Maar vervolgens starten we een draad binnen het cafe - als ik moderator-privileges had, zou ik deze posts naar een nieuwe (=deze) draad verschuiven, want ik denk dat er wel wat discussie over Mick's horloge zal losbarsten, maar aangezien ik maar een doodgewone bezoeker ben ..... :think:




Moderator Meneer said:


> Het wordt ook interessant om eens te kijken wat er de 15de gaat gebeuren als Mick Mooren (jou welbekend) zijn eerste horloge presenteert! Prijs begint ergens tussen de 750 en 1000 dacht ik te hebben gelezen. Wellicht een leuke optie!


Aanstaande zaterdag om 4 uur 's middags (Nederlandse tijd) zullen we meer weten. Ik ben heel erg benieuwd. 
Overigens, Mart, heb je weer niet goed zitten opletten. De prijs van Mick's horloge valt inderdaad binnen de range die je aangeeft en hij heeft zelfs het preciese bedrag genoemd:



mickmo92 said:


> ...... the price of the watch will be €839,- The watch will be revealed on the 15th of October


Vraag mij overigens af hoe Mick die prijs nou bepaald heeft. Waarom niet een mooi rond bedrag, €850,- of €840,- ??



Mart de Slaper said:


> ..... voor het geval je Mick nog niet kende, hij is 18 jaar oud en presenteert nu dus zijn eerste horloge


Nu weet ik het zeker: je hebt niet alleen niet goed opgelet, je hebt zelfs zitten slapen :-d Of .... als je horloge stil blijft staan, wil niet zeggen dat de tijd ook stil blijft staan :-d



mickmo92 said:


> Thanks for the congratulations! Actually my birthday was yesterday, the 8th of September.





Jongetje Sie said:


> Oh, heb je daar wat meer info over? Altijd benieuwd naar meer Nederlandse klokjes.





Snelle Martin said:


> D'r is een heel forum over: MOOREN





Langzame Moderator said:


> Hij heeft nog niet veel info vrijgegeven, volgens mij is het uurwerk nog niet eens bekend. Op zijn eigen subforum is nog wel e.e.a. aan info te vinden, hier het topic waarin hij de presentatie aankondigt https://www.watchuseek.com/f457/write-down-your-agenda-october-15th-mooren-launch-594871.html



Groetjes,
Ron

*PS* - Geintje, Mart ;-) Moet kunnen, hoop ik (en niet dat ik mij nou jouw toorn op de hals gehaald heb en in het strafbankje geplaatst word (ga niet langs af, u ontvangt geen €200))


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Nou nou nou, wat een opstand hier ineens!

En nog wel aangevoerd vanuit het immer zo vreedzame en pacifistische Texas!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lester Burnham said:


> Nou nou nou, wat een opstand hier ineens!
> 
> En nog wel aangevoerd vanuit het immer zo vreedzame en pacifistische Texas!










Vreedzaam en pacifistisch ...... :think: ...... weet ik zo net nog niet ;-)
Maar 'n geintje op z'n tijd moet kunnen, niet dan?

Ron


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hij weet wel de spanning op te bouwen.


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Heb het straks ook even zitten lezen, en ben nu wel heel benieuwd wat het eindresultaat is. Het is in ieder geval een veelbelovend concept.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Iemand van hier die er heen gaat,.. of naar de Rikketik?

Ben zelf erg benieuwd hoe het eruit gaat zien. Als het een beetje leuk ding is, dan zou ik er wel eentje willen. Al is het alleen al om deze jongeman daarmee te steunen.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Wellicht dat ik het heb gemist (sheriff Ron, please correct me) maar is al bekend welk uurwerk hij gaat gebruiken?


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Bidle said:


> Iemand van hier die er heen gaat,.. of naar de Rikketik?
> 
> Ben zelf erg benieuwd hoe het eruit gaat zien. Als het een beetje leuk ding is, dan zou ik er wel eentje willen. Al is het alleen al om deze jongeman daarmee te steunen.


Ik zou gaan, maar wegens geen vervoer ga ik dat niet redden. Zondag wel met een vriend naar de rikketik.


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Waar is dan de onthulling?
Kan dat nergens terug vinden.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Proest,

Wat een leuke intro post Ron :-!

Ik had Mick al een beetje gevolgd via horlogeforum, maar op een gegeven moment heeft Ernie hem geloof ik onder zijn hoede genomen en is de informatie verstrekking naar WuS verplaatst. Hoe dan ook, ik ben erg benieuwd!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lester Burnham said:


> Wellicht dat ik het heb gemist (sheriff Ron, please correct me) maar is al bekend welk uurwerk hij gaat gebruiken?


Dat is heel wel mogelijk, ik bedoel maar, met jouw track record (in goed Nederlands) :-d..... maar ik heb het ook niet gelezen (brilletje, he ;-)) dus het is ook heel goed mogelijk dat jongeheer Mick dat nimmer wereldkundig gemaakt heeft.

Zonder flauwekul: heeft ie niet gemeld :think:

Update voor Mick's countdown: one day, 9 hours, 52 minutes and 15 seconds left (and counting down).

Ron


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

om-4 said:


> Waar is dan de onthulling?
> Kan dat nergens terug vinden.


Dat kan kloppen, is alleen voor genodigden. Maar hij staat ook op de rikketik zondag. Daar kun je ze ook live zien.


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Ze staan nu online en ik moet zeggen dat het niet helemaal mijn stijl is. Ik vind de wijzers in deze kleur niet zo en de strepen (kruis) op de wijzerplaat ook niet zo.
Maar morgen op de rikketik toch maar even kijken hoe het er in real life uitziet.
Je weet het nooit.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

plaatje!


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ah, ben benieuwd naar meer specs, zijn website is down op het moment. Iemand anders toevallig gelezen (toen de website nog online was) welk uurwerk erin zit en wat de kastdiameter is?

Qua kleurencombi zou ik in elk geval die linker op een zwarte band doen, nu vloekt de kleur van het leer met de kleur van de wijzers.
Ben wel een fan van horloges zonder lugs, dus al met al een interessant ontwerp!


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


> Iemand anders toevallig gelezen (toen de website nog online was) welk uurwerk erin zit en wat de kastdiameter is?


ETA 2824; diameter 42,2mm, hoogte 12,3mm. Eigen schatting: bandaanzet 20mm?


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

mcfr said:


> Ze staan nu online en ik moet zeggen dat het niet helemaal mijn stijl is. Ik vind de wijzers in deze kleur niet zo en de strepen (kruis) op de wijzerplaat ook niet zo. Maar morgen op de rikketik toch maar even kijken hoe het er in real life uitziet. Je weet het nooit.


Je moet zo iets inderdaad in het echt zien, wellicht valt het alleszins mee. Ik geloof zelf dat je zulke initiatieven moet ondersteunen, maar het moet wel je smaak zijn. Daar ben ik nu nog niet van overtuigd, maar houd een open mind.


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Ik ga ze op de rikketik life zien. De foto's op het andere forum zien er goed uit. Het ziet er allemaal wel goed uit hoor. Maar morgen geef ik mijn uiteindelijke oordeel.

edit:Heb het horloge op de rikketik in mijn handen gehad en ik moet zeggen dat de kwaliteit en afwerking gewoon heel erg goed is. Kast is echt mooi zonder lugs, ligt goed op de pols. Kruis valt veel minder op in het echt en geeft het een bijzonder eigen uiterlijk. Alleen de kleur van de wijzers kan ik niet aan wennen. 
Maar dit is zoals Mick het bedoeld heeft en daardoor dus wel geslaagd, maar ik ga hem niet aanschaffen. 
Maar al met al zeker een geslaagd horloge.

vriendelijke groet, 

Marco


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Los van het feit dat het natuurlijke een geweldige prestatie is, is het niet mijn ding. Uiteraard moet je een horloge altijd in het echt zien, maar hier is geen klik. Vind het horloge niet in balans, kortom echt niet mijn ding. Jammer, want had echt gehoopt dat ik het een enigszins leuk horloge zou vinden.


----------



## mickmo92 (Jun 18, 2010)

Leuk dat er hier ook over geschreven wordt! Binnenkort volgen meer foto's. Voor foto's van de lancering (en ook het horloge) raadt ik jullie zeker aan om ook even op deze link te kijken: RICH PONTIER PHOTOGRAPHY

Met vriendelijke groet,

Mick Mooren


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

mickmo92 said:


> Leuk dat er hier ook over geschreven wordt! Binnenkort volgen meer foto's. Voor foto's van de lancering (en ook het horloge) raad ik jullie zeker aan om ook even op deze link te kijken: RICH PONTIER PHOTOGRAPHY


Wij (althans ik) vroegen ons al af hoe lang het zou durens alvorens jij hier eventjes binnen zou wippen. Had de foto-link al op het Mooren sub-forum gezien en bekeken; mooie foto en een geslaagde happening, zo te zien. Is dat Mama Mooren die trots met jullie in foto #99 (en nog een paar) poseert?

Jouw horloges hebben een paar geweldige stijlelementen, de wijzers vind ik helemaal top, maar er zijn ook een paar dingen waar ik nog even aan moet wennen. Doorgaans ben ik niet zo kapot van lugloze kasten. Voor zover ik dat van de foto's kan beoordelen is de qualiteit en afwerking helemaal top.

Je mag helemaal trots op jezelf zijn, Mick. Je hebt een horlogemerk uit de klei getrokken en je eerste model gelanceerd. Niet zomaar een model, maar een uniek horloge. Niet flauw een beetje kopieren. Daar zitten risico's aan: je zult niet meteen een grote schare volgers hebben. Maar waarschijnlijk wel een groepje echte liefhebbers.

Gefeliciteerd. Ik vraag mij af, wat deed ik ook alweer toen ik net negentien was :think:

RonB


----------



## mickmo92 (Jun 18, 2010)

MHe225 said:


> Wij (althans ik) vroegen ons al af hoe lang het zou durens alvorens jij hier eventjes binnen zou wippen. Had de foto-link al op het Mooren sub-forum gezien en bekeken; mooie foto en een geslaagde happening, zo te zien. Is dat Mama Mooren die trots met jullie in foto #99 (en nog een paar) poseert?
> 
> Jouw horloges hebben een paar geweldige stijlelementen, de wijzers vind ik helemaal top, maar er zijn ook een paar dingen waar ik nog even aan moet wennen. Doorgaans ben ik niet zo kapot van lugloze kasten. Voor zover ik dat van de foto's kan beoordelen is de qualiteit en afwerking helemaal top.
> 
> ...


Haha, bij deze dus! Ik heb het de afgelopen dagen, of eigenlijk weken, enorm druk gehad en het afgelopen weekend was echt gekkenhuis; zaterdag lancering, zondag op een beurs staan. En deze week heb ik ook nog net tentamenweek, haha. Maar goed, hoort er allemaal bij en niks doen is ook maar saai natuurlijk...

De kast heb ik eigenlijk bedacht als een geabstraheerde zakhorlogekast. Helemaal rond zonder bandaanzetten dus. Onder de band is de kast ook afgewerkt met perlage, dat zie je dus eigenlijk bijna niet omdat de band ervoor zit, maar vroeger werden uurwerken ook op onzichtbare plekken gedecoreerd, gewoon een mooi stukje kwaliteit/verfijning.

De vrouw op foto 99 is niet mijn moeder, maar een tante. Zij was een van de vijf pré-kopers. De man naast mij is mijn vader en die heb ik een horloge cadeau gegeven. De andere vier pré-kopers waren enthousiastelingen van horlogefora. (Ernie kon er helaas niet bij zijn, omdat hij spijtig genoeg ziek was)

Je hebt gelijk dat ik een wat gewaagder model heb en daarmee iets meer risico loop, maar vasthouden aan hetzelfde vind ik ook niks, ik wil vernieuwend zijn; iets toevoegen. Het is een horloge waar sommige mensen misschien eerst aan moeten wennen, maar ik ga mijn best doen om toch een zo groot mogelijk publiek te bereiken en ik denk dat dat zeker kan lukken. 
Ik ben van plan om mijn horloge ook bij meerdere juweliers te gaan verkopen om zo ook meer mensen te bereiken, maar dat moet ik nog even uitzoeken.

In ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie!


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Je horloge doet me wel wat denken aan Xetum, maar goed, dat is niet negatief, dat vind ik namelijk ook hele mooie horloges ;-)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

@Mick:

Erg leuk dat je je hier ook nog even laat zien! Al met alhelaas niet mijn smaak, maar blijft zoals de meeste aangeven een erg knappe prestatie. Blijf idd lekker je eigen ding doen. Een groot publiek aanspreken kan als je dat wil, maar hoeft niet nodig te zijn om succesvol te zijn. 

Net de foto's bekeken en ziet eruit als een geslaagde presentatie en ben benieuwd waar je horloges straks te vinden zijn. Ik heb iig van één keten al begrepen dat ze mogelijke interesse hebben. 

Succes en hou ons hier op de hoogte!


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Mick heeft hier zijn eigen en officiële MOOREN Forum.


----------

